# Old Rabbit With Tumor



## sukigirl (Jul 18, 2012)

So I have had my dwarf rabbit, Suki, for ten years. I noticed a lump on her upper stomach area a few days ago and made a vet appointment, and found out today it is a tumor. The vet is going to test it to see if it is malignant or benign, and I am praying all over the place that it is benign...but I keep dreading it may be malignant, only because it's rather deep under her skin and a marble sized part of it has poked out from under her skin, which to me seems like it's growing. I'm hoping my dreadful feelings are wrong and she'll be fine.

What I was hoping for is a little advice if it's malignant. After the vet did the biopsy and told me he found cells, which made it a tumor, I lost it. I started crying uncontrollably, so the vet cut things short after that. He simply told me he'd test to see if it was dangerous or not, that surgery was possible but that it would be around 300 dollars and said I'd get the results tomorrow or Friday and he'd talk to me more then when they got the results, I think he just didn't want to overload and upset me more so I didn't get a chance to really talk deeply to him about it.

The cost right now for surgery I cannot afford. I'm moving next week across the country. I love Suki with all my heart but just cannot afford 300 dollars for surgery right now. Maybe a few months down the road once I get settled I can, but I'm wondering if surgery is even worth it with her age. She's in good health other then the tumor, but over the years she's lost a lot of muscle, her poor bones are sticking out all over the place but she still moves around like she was 2 years old. I'm just afraid surgery for a ten year old rabbit would be way too much for her body to handle for it to even be worth it.

So I really don't know...she's still eating and drinking, going to the bathroom fine and doesn't seem in any pain at all from the tumor. The vet had mentioned that if I didn't choose surgery he didn't see a point in putting her down even if it is malignant because she seems to be living her life at this moment fine with it. My family feels surgery would be too much for her, and that if it turns out to be malignant to just keep letting her live her life in luxury as she is and if it gets to a point that she's in pain or it worsens and harms any of her organs, then let her go.

She's the only rabbit I have ever had and I've never had any of my other animals deal with anything like this, so I'm just not sure what to do if all my wishing for it to be benign doesn't come true.


----------



## wendymac (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Suki.  I can't offer any advice on whether to have the tumor removed or not, though. You'll have to weigh the cost, her health, etc.

I can say that, if it were me and it happened to be malignant, that I'd let her live out the rest of her days with the tumor in place. 

It's a hard call, no matter what the animal is. Only you will know the right answer when it comes to that.


----------



## Erren (Jul 20, 2012)

ten years old is a great age for a rabbit. My bunny Fudge has a lump in her chest, nearly the size of a golf ball, that I don't know what to do about. She's 5 years old and the vet says to leave it, that it may be a cyst, and she's not at all fussed about it, but it still scares me.
I would say that it's probably not worth putting a rabbit of ten years through that amount of stress, especially if you're about to move as well. She might not even survive the anaesthetic, and there's all the other risks that go along with that kind of surgery. You'll know if her health starts to deteriorate, but while she's happy she may as well stay that way. I've got Fudge going back to the vet on Monday for her vaccine boosters, so he's going to check her over again then. I'm so sorry - you must be really upset. I hope it all works out okay, but I wouldn't rush to do anything drastic until you're settled in your new place.


----------



## sukigirl (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. The vet called me back today and it is malignant, it's a soft tissue sarcoma. He didn't want to sway my decision either way but he did seem to agree with the choice to not operate on her. Were just going to keep an eye on her over the next few months and once we see a change in her behavior or that she seems discomforted by the tumor, then let her pass on at that point.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 20, 2012)

That sounds like the best thing to do, sad as it is.

You did the testing & found out it wasn't something like a cyst that could be dealt with by aspiration, so have enough facts to know your options are limited.

I'm so sorry, & hope she'll have many more happy times before her final sleep.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 21, 2012)

I think I'm dealing with somethign similar with my 6 year old rabbit Taffy but we haven't been to the vet yet-I have a question-is the tumor soft/movable under the skin? Does it feel like almost fluid inside?


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm thinking that the watery-seeming ones are most likely to be a cyst or at least not cancer. I hope I'm right, Mia.


----------



## Erren (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry your bunny's ill. It's heart-breaking when there's nothing you can do. Just spoil her rotten while you can and hope she stays well for a good while yet. my rabbit steve had a tumour, but it was the size of a golf ball by the time he fell ill. One day he didn't want his food and I knew it was time. But up until then he was still loving life, lump or no lump. You'll know when it's time. You have all my sympathy x


----------



## littlediver (Feb 16, 2016)

sukigirl said:


> So I have had my dwarf ryears. I noticed a lump on her upper stomach area a few days ago and made a vet appointment, and found out today it is a tumor. The vet is going to test it to see if it is malignant or benign, and I am praying all over the place that it is benign...but I keep dreading it may be malignant, only because it's rather deep under her skin and a marble sized part of it has poked out from under her skin, which to me seems like it's growing. I'm hoping my dreadful feelings are wrong and she'll be fine.
> 
> What I was hoping for is a little advice if it's malignant. After the vet did the biopsy and told me he found cells, which made it a tumor, I lost it. I started crying uncontrollably, so the vet cut things short after that. He simply told me he'd test to see if it was dangerous or not, that surgery was possible but that it would be around 300 dollars and said I'd get the results tomorrow or Friday and he'd talk to me more then when they got the results, I think he just didn't want to overload and upset me more so I didn't get a chance to really talk deeply to him about it.
> 
> ...



BabyBell
I'm really sorry to hear about Suki how shes doing and has anyone looked at her yet. I just discovered a golf sized tumor on my dwarf rabbit as well which wasnt there a a few days ago.. It feels like its attached to her back leg and the rest under her tummy. MY bunny is 10.5 yrs old and I'm not sure if surgery is the way I should go, given the fact that shes a senior. Bell also has a cateract in her left eye so she is totally blind. Her mother lived until 10yrs 8 months and died last april of 2015, She never had tumors, cataracts or not even a cold. she just peacefully went to sleep while i was gone out for a couple of hrs. But Babay bell is a different story and oh how i hate to see her in this way. I'll be bringing her to the vet a soon as the weather is improved for driving, I'll keep you posted.
Sincerely, Penny & BabyBelle


----------



## flemishwhite (Feb 17, 2016)

Some really sensitive issues here and I don't want to be judgmental. I'll just reiterate a couple of my anecdotes about tumors and then a comment about weight loss. 

*Tumors:* 


When Bunny was neutered at 5 years of age...an age where uterine cancer becomes very probably...she did in fact have uterine tumors..the vett said he first thought she was pregnant. He asked if I wanted a biopsy. I said no. If the tumors were cancerous and had not metasticised there was no need. If they were cancerous and had metasticised, no need because Bunny would be doomed anyhow. Turns out, if the tumors were cancerous..we got them time.
At about 10 years of age, Bunny was detected as having a breast tumor. It was about the size of a pea. The vet brought up the subject of it being benign or malignant. My response was get rid of it. I think it cost $400. She had 8 breasts! I thought with 7 left I could be looking at $2800! (Just joking.)
*Weight Loss
*

For a bunny, especially an older bunny, this needs serious attention. Of several causes, the most common, serious, and potential fatal case is elongated and distorted teeth. Rabbit teeth are continually growing, and if they get too long, it becomes painful for the rabbit to eat. I think there are some issues also where as the teeth elongate, they can be pushed up into the rabbits skull to cause more problems. Anyhow as chewing becomes painful, bunny will not eat as much and start loosing weight. And it gets worse...with painful chewing...they don't chew well and just swallow...filling their first stomach with partially chewed food...this leads to a clogged first stomach...*G*astro*I*ntestinal Statis. (Their first stomach corresponds to our stomach.) With a clogged first stomach, the rabbit will only live about three days (?) because they will be starving to death and the symbiotic bacteria in their Cecum stomach are also dying. Bunnies, masters in hiding pain and fear, will not tell you this is going on. They will act normal, albeit, weak. Then they suddenly will exhibit paralysis from ketosis ..starvation..it's too late to save them at this stage. By the way, bunny's Cecum stomach is present in human beings...it's known as the Appendix..a useless organ for humans.
Cliff's Notes: If you old bunny is losing weight, pay close attention to their dental well being.


----------



## littlediver (Feb 19, 2016)

Thank you very much for replying. I took Belle to vet yesterday and the doctor took some samples and did some lab work. She is almost positive that Belle has cancer. However she didn't feel it necessary to put Belle down yesterday because shes still full of life , eating and drinking as she normally does. I was mentally prepared for anything though, but still the news of cancer was still devastating. I know Belle is 10.5 yrs old and at this point in time, she could come down with any illness. I'm happy she is home with me today and i will cherish whatever time we have together. Bunny hugs from Penny & Baby Belle


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 19, 2016)

We were pretty much in the same boat. Noticed that Spike, an 11 plus year old rescue(been with us for over 11 years) had a soft lump by his right front leg. Didn't take him to the vet, just kept an eye on it and it didn't get any bigger. He was still eating and roaming just fine and passed to the bridge on the 8th, but was at home and comfy til the end. Left us with many fond memories and a lot of sadness that time will help with.


----------

